

Bootstrapping POWER8 Little Endian and Common Pitfalls - wmat
http://developerblog.redhat.com/2014/12/19/bootstrapping-power8-little-endian-and-common-pitfalls/

======
rab_oof
There's plenty of add'l howtos for cross bootstrapping Linux on the LFS site
with everything step-by-step and with patches:

Here's the PPC (might be big endian-mode):

[http://www.clfs.org/view/CLFS-3.0.0-SYSTEMD/ppc/](http://www.clfs.org/view/CLFS-3.0.0-SYSTEMD/ppc/)

------
jmnicolas
I'd be curious to have some benchmarks to see how Power compares to X86.

According to IBM their architecture is miles ahead Intel, but there's never a
real world bench to prove it's not just marketing.

~~~
desdiv
There are some good data points in previous HN discussions[0].

Runabove[1] offers Power8-based cloud instances, so anyone with the free time
can do their own benchmarks.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8481851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8481851)

[1] [https://www.runabove.com](https://www.runabove.com)

